# Double Stamp



## envirotex (May 19, 2014)

Has anybody ever double stamped anything? For example, if you are licensed in two different branches of engineering, do you stamp twice?.

In Texas, the stamp just says "Licensed Professional Engineer." Does your stamp have the discipline on it?

If you are licensed in more than one profession (like engineering and geology), do you use both stamps?


----------



## blybrook PE (May 19, 2014)

I've stamped Arch drawings where they've already stamped them instead of creating separate structural sheets for a single detail.

Otherwise, nope. I just use one or the other.


----------



## DandyDon (May 19, 2014)

you can't stamp a double stamp Lloyd


----------



## palvarez83 (May 22, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Has anybody ever double stamped anything? For example, if you are licensed in two different branches of engineering, do you stamp twice?.
> 
> In Texas, the stamp just says "Licensed Professional Engineer." Does your stamp have the discipline on it?
> 
> If you are licensed in more than one profession (like engineering and geology), do you use both stamps?


Yes, I have double stamped pretty often. In California, our stamps say "mechanical", "electrical", "civil", ect. I have both a mechanical and electrical stamp. For MEP projects, I've used both stamps on different sheets. On certain reports I have double stamped the coversheet if the work falls under both mechanical and electrical. If all goes to plan, I will have a 3rd stamp this year in Civil. I haven't contemplated whether I will triple stamp anything yet....


----------



## palvarez83 (May 22, 2014)

DandyDon said:


> you can't stamp a double stamp Lloyd


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RKDifoyra8

You can't triple stamp a double stamp!


----------



## darius (May 24, 2014)

palvarez83 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody ever double stamped anything? For example, if you are licensed in two different branches of engineering, do you stamp twice?.
> ...


If you get the Civil Stamp...you definitely have to go to get the Structural too. LOL


----------



## palvarez83 (May 24, 2014)

darius said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


Lol. Yeah that's what some of my co workers were telling me today after got my pass notice for Civil and ordered my stamp this morning. Gotta wait 3 years to qualify for structural though. Hopefully I can stay interested in that. :suicide1:


----------



## darius (May 24, 2014)

Not if you go to a different state and take the test (as I am doing this Oct)

So, if you feel like, go kick some ass in April 2015.

Cheers!


----------



## palvarez83 (May 25, 2014)

darius said:


> Not if you go to a different state and take the test (as I am doing this Oct)
> 
> So, if you feel like, go kick some ass in April 2015.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice! What state are you doing it in?


----------



## darius (May 26, 2014)

palvarez83 said:


> darius said:
> 
> 
> > Not if you go to a different state and take the test (as I am doing this Oct)
> ...


I am not sure, but you might still be able to do it this coming October.

Check out their policy. (Arizona)


----------



## palvarez83 (May 26, 2014)

darius said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > darius said:
> ...


Do you know if Arizona has a specific poly for SE other than PE? I spent some time browsing and couldn't find much. I'm wondering what are their experience requirements. Do you have to have SE references or are Civil's okay. Also, wondering of out of state references are acceptable.


----------

